

Asian iPad Knockoff Runs Full Windows 7 - MykalMorton
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPad-Clone-Tablet-Asian-Windows,news-6046.html

======
ebun
How is it an iPad knockoff?

Also, can you call something a knockoff if it comes out before whatever-its-
supposedly copying is released?

